# Vehicle Battery Issues



## dennis124 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, wondering if anyone can help me please...

I have a new AutoTrail Scout and have managed to flatten my vehicle battery. Does anyone one if i can charge my vehicle battery either via the solar panel or built in charger for the leisure battery. I think i have tried every setting with no success!

Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes to both but you have to link both batteries with a pos to pos wire. Taking care not to forget it as and when you start.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dennis124 said:


> Hello, wondering if anyone can help me please...
> 
> I have a new AutoTrail Scout and have managed to flatten my vehicle battery. Does anyone one if i can charge my vehicle battery either via the solar panel or built in charger for the leisure battery. I think i have tried every setting with no success!
> 
> Thanks


Connect the van to the mains and the charger looks after the rest, the solar panel will also charge both batteries.
All the instructions will be in your pack, look at the Sargent booklet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dennis124 said:


> I think i have tried every setting with no success!
> 
> Thanks


Are those settings on a control panel Dennis? Might be an idea to upload a photo of that.

Most charging via solar or EHU is automatic n doesn't need any input from you.

Is it new, or new to you? Might be worth contacting the dealer you bought from to ask are there any quirks in the setup.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some on board AT chargers won't charge a flat battery, (they shut down to protect themselves) best to try and recover it using an external charger connected to the charging points under the bonnet.

If/once your battery recovers, yes the onboard charger and solar should work, some automatically charge the vehicle battery once the leisure battery is charged, some require you to use the switching option on the panel above the habitation door.

Best to check your vehicle manuals to see what functionality you have with your model as they do vary quite a bit.

Terry

Edit: the Sargent site has various manual online, check for the one relevant to your main PSU (power supply unit)

https://sargentltd.co.uk/tech-support/manuals


----------

